# Circuito codificador estéreo.



## Andrxx (Ago 21, 2011)

Buenas a todos. Googleando me encontrado con esta página: http://homepage.eircom.net/~yellowbeard/elcheapo.htm y con este circuito en cuestión:







Voy a poner la descripción del circuito tras haberla "pasado" por el traductor de google:

_Este es un codificador de estéreo sin lujos, no se ha tratado en el filtrado o el audio o tonos piloto, y aparte de el paso rudimentario filtrado de baja en la salida no hay concesiones que incrementan el número de componentes. Como tal, debe ser considerado sospechoso. Se producen las emisiones no esenciales y no deben ser considerados para ser limpio de calidad, de alta o estable, pero produce una señal estéreo y toda la cosa se ​​puede hacer buen precio. Hay formas mejores y más fácil incluso para hacer esto, pero si usted está en un presupuesto apretado real, entonces esta es tu único hombre! Hay mejores alternativas disponibles en la página de audio, aunque, por lo que pensar muy bien antes de hacer esto, meter la nariz en la axila para asegurarse de que están sucios suficiente ..._

Ahora, ¿Que opinais del circuito? ¿Creeis que funcionará?

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 21, 2011)

El circuito es lo más básico que se puede hacer lo cual para un novato (muy novato) es excelente, se ve claramente como codifica.
En la teoría deberia funcionar, en la práctica no va a ser muy distinto.

La cálidad se sonido que se va a lograr va a ser la mas baja posible, pero bueno cada uno sabe lo que arma.

AGREGO: Sería bueno agregarle un capacitor a la salidad para desacoplar continua.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

No entiendo para que sirve mezclar una entrada estéreo en una sola.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> No entiendo para que sirve mezclar una entrada estéreo en una sola.



En realidad NO se están mezclando, se codifican o se multiplexan, esta es la etapa previa a un transmisor de FM estéreo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

¡Ah! a eso si que le veo sentido. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 22, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> El circuito es lo más básico que se puede hacer lo cual para un novato (muy novato) es excelente, se ve claramente como codifica.
> En la teoría deberia funcionar, en la práctica no va a ser muy distinto.
> 
> La cálidad se sonido que se va a lograr va a ser la mas baja posible, pero bueno cada uno sabe lo que arma.
> ...



¿Y no creeis que también a la entrada? Me estoy planteando comprar los componentes y ver si funciona y como lo hace.

Saludos.


----------

